
Amazon grocery shopping free with prime now - minithanos
https://blog.aboutamazon.com/shopping/ultrafast-grocery-delivery-is-now-free-with-prime
======
minithanos
Any thoughts on future of insta cart type delivery services?

------
specialityfoods
that's great news

